# Thoroughbred critique please



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Aww you're so small! 

All I see is that you're great! maybe you sit too far forward?


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

He's pacing in the first picture.. :?

He doesn't seem to be doing it in any other ones though.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

xx chico said:


> He's pacing in the first picture.. :?
> 
> He doesn't seem to be doing it in any other ones though.



or is he cantering on the right lead? (which appears to be the wrong lead...)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

nice looking horse, im not a jumping person so cant help you much lol, how tall is he?


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

upnover said:


> or is he cantering on the right lead? (which appears to be the wrong lead...)


That would make sense lol. It just doesn't look like there moving that fast :lol:


----------



## guesy (Jan 30, 2009)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> Aww you're so small!
> 
> All I see is that you're great! maybe you sit too far forward?


Thank you


----------



## guesy (Jan 30, 2009)

xx chico said:


> He's pacing in the first picture.. :?
> 
> He doesn't seem to be doing it in any other ones though.


I dont understand :/?


----------



## guesy (Jan 30, 2009)

upnover said:


> or is he cantering on the right lead? (which appears to be the wrong lead...)


He is trotting in the first


----------



## guesy (Jan 30, 2009)

reining girl said:


> nice looking horse, im not a jumping person so cant help you much lol, how tall is he?


17.1 hands


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually it looks like he's walking (fast) in the first pic.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I meant pacing as in both legs on the same side move in the same direction at the same time.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Walk:








2 legs on the same side move sequentially, but they do not strike at the same time. 
A pace is completely different:
























See how both legs are striking off at the same time? 

Sorry for the thread hijac... your horse is very cute


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree with JDI, he is definitly walking. He is super cute!! I love him!


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry JDI, I didn't notice them not striking the ground at the same time. I also just wanted to mention (considering I think I came off as being a bit snarky in my last post), that I was just giving a quick explanation as to what pacing was because guesy didn't know.. I didn't mean that he definitely was pacing :lol:

Or were those pictures for the same reason? Either way, I was not by any means disagreeing that it was a fast walk or whatever, I just thought I saw differently, posted what I saw, then was corrected. I'm actually very glad you posted those pictures though, I never knew they actually struck the ground at the same time. I love this forum, I learn something new everyday


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

xxChico, I hope I didn't come off as snarky either  Just trying to explain my thinking.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

Actually I found what you posted very helpful


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok, I'll crit what I can see. He jumps real nicely, square knees, but he could round better over fences. Try and collect him nicely before the jump to make him round over the jump. His trot looks nice. I can't really crit the others. I know you want him critiqued, but I just wanna say one thing about your position which is that your thumb should be on top of your hands. 

You guys look good.


----------



## guesy (Jan 30, 2009)

jumpwhat007 said:


> Ok, I'll crit what I can see. He jumps real nicely, square knees, but he could round better over fences. Try and collect him nicely before the jump to make him round over the jump. His trot looks nice. I can't really crit the others. I know you want him critiqued, but I just wanna say one thing about your position which is that your thumb should be on top of your hands.
> 
> You guys look good.


Thank you very much


----------



## guesy (Jan 30, 2009)

He may be walking in the picture, im not sure. But i just assumed but how akwardly i was sitting, that he was trotting, and i was down in post. So there is a possibility that he is walking lol


----------

